# Mistking help please



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

next month I should be getting my first misting system. I'll be honest and say I dont know much about them but I think I will go for the mistking starter misting system plus. I will have 8 vivs I want to run and I think 1 nozzle in each should be enough, but apart from the starter misting system plus that looks like it only comes with 1 nozzle I dont have a clue what else I need to buy:blush: Can someone please help me.

Cheers Sean


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

you need a reservoir to hold the water i use the superrain 1 and an eu-uk adaptor to plug it in:2thumb: aside from that and however many noozles you need its complete


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> you need a reservoir to hold the water i use the superrain 1 and an eu-uk adaptor to plug it in:2thumb: aside from that and however many noozles you need its complete


 
Cheers for the reply mate, So as long as I buy the reservoir, eu-uk adaptor and the mistking starter kit, and say another 7 nozzles I wouldnt need any other sort of connectors ect?

I have seen these on the mistking web site









Doesnt seem as though vivariumland sell them :bash: so I take it if I order the kit from vivariumland and then these from mistking it should all fit together?

Cheers Sean


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

yea i got my starter from vivariumland and ordered a few nozzles from mistking its all made by mistking just vivarium land distribute ...i think


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to add, the 5 litre Super Rain reservoir wont be big enough for 8 vivs. I use one of the 13 litre ones from Dartfrog for 6 nozzles, and it lasts about 2 weeks. To connect it to the MK pump I used a length of the clear hose he sells for this purpose, an inline filter (you'd be surprised how much dust etc gets into the water over time, and this helps prolong the life of the nozzles, especially if you use RO water) and then an 8mm to 6mm reducer to convert the clear hose down to the 6mm MistKing hose going into the pump.

Re how many nozzles you need, I find that for standard sized vivs 1 nozzle will service one up to about 50cms wide, if the viv is larger than this you need more. For example my 60cm x 45cm x60cm Exo-Terra I actually found that I needed 4 nozzles in order to get good coverage, whilst my 60cm x 60cm x72cm conversion I only needed 2. So I would say if your vivs are over 50cms wide, consider starting with 2 nozzles each viv (you can easily have them configured to run from the same bulkhead, as per that pic you posted) and seeing how it goes, then upgrade later if you need more.

Sam is correct, they all fit together fine as they are from MistKing in Canada originally and just distributed in Europe by VivariumLand. I have nozzles bought from Canada on my system.

One thing I will mention, if your vivs are the pre-drilled ENT or Rana sort, you are going to have to make the holes bigger. The MistKing bulkheads (value line, as come with the system) need a 16mm hole, the premium ones need a 12mm hole, and the ENT/Rana vivs come drilled with a 10mm hole.

Ade

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Luckly 2 of my vivs do already have a 16mm hole so they will be ok. the other vivs have just been converted from fish tanks ect and they dont have pre drilled holes in. I was just thinking of puting a small hole in the venterlation mesh at the top and putting the nozzles in there. Not sure this would work tho?



Wolfenrook said:


> Just to add, the 5 litre Super Rain reservoir wont be big enough for 8 vivs. I use one of the 13 litre ones from Dartfrog for 6 nozzles, and it lasts about 2 weeks. To connect it to the MK pump I used a length of the clear hose he sells for this purpose, an inline filter (you'd be surprised how much dust etc gets into the water over time, and this helps prolong the life of the nozzles, especially if you use RO water) and then an 8mm to 6mm reducer to convert the clear hose down to the 6mm MistKing hose going into the pump.


With this bit here what do you actually mean? you have like a filter from a fish tank in the reservoir? and I dont really understand the what the clear hose is for, and whats the 8mm to 6mm reducer, where do I get one of them from?

Sorry for all the questions im new to all this misting technology :lol2:

Just out of interest roughly how much was the postage and delivery time from mistking and vivarium land?


Cheers Sean


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, the outlet on the 13 litre reservoir take 8mm tubing, which is clear hose. The inline filter is just a small plastic filter that you fit into the hose between the reservoir and the 8mm to 6mm reducer, it's passive just filters out any bits that get into the reservoir before they can reach your pump or nozzles. The reducer is because the outlet of the reservoir (it comes with a prefitted bulkhead fitting) takes 8mm hosing, as does the pre-filter, whilst the MistKing system uses 6mm tubing. You simply push the male 8mm end of the reducer into the clear 8mm tubing and then push the 6mm tubing into the female push fit end of the reducer. You then put the other end of the 6mm tubing into the pump. Et voila, you have a good sized reservoir of water, a prefilter to stop much getting into your pump and nozzles and all without any difficulty. 

Shipping for a misting system with extra tubing and 1 extra nozzle from VivariumLand was 19.25 euros. Shipping for a value T double nozzle from MK in Canada was $9.81.

I'm the wrong one to ask about delivery times. I ordered my system right after Christmas during very bad weather, so it took more than 4 weeks, where other folks have had them with 2 weeks. From Mistking direct took about 2 weeks ish.

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for that I undersatnd now, Can I get all the other stuff to make the modifications from dartfrog? Those prices aint too bad really, was expecting much worse :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, Dartfrog sell the clear pipe, inline filter, reservoir and 8mm to 6mm reducer (you'll find it all in the misting section, the reducer under the bit for the advanced system).

Some folks just use a big bottle or fermenting bucket, and just put the end of the inlet pipe in through the top, I prefer to use a proper reservoir though, not least because they fit on racks well. 

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, Dartfrog sell the clear pipe, inline filter, reservoir and 8mm to 6mm reducer (you'll find it all in the misting section, the reducer under the bit for the advanced system).
> 
> Some folks just use a big bottle or fermenting bucket, and just put the end of the inlet pipe in through the top, I prefer to use a proper reservoir though, not least because they fit on racks well.
> 
> Ade


 
I know where your coming from. 

You know how you said your reservoir last like 2 weeks, is the water still ok to use after that length of time? doesnt it go stagnant?

Sean


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's not gone stagnant on me yet.  Not a trace of odour from it, and given my Rio Napa vents have bred, it can't be bad. 

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers Ade :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> I know where your coming from.
> 
> You know how you said your reservoir last like 2 weeks, is the water still ok to use after that length of time? doesnt it go stagnant?
> 
> Sean


Mine doesn't. It smells fine.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mine doesn't. It smells fine.


 
Coolio :2thumb:


----------

